# entfernte Methodenaufrufe



## Ansics (27. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

Gibt es bei Java ME ne Möglichkeit entfernte Methodenaufrufe durchzuführen? Wenn ich z.B. nen Midlet habe und nen Javaprozess, der irgendwo auf nem Server läuft, dann möchte ich aus dem Midlet gerne ne Methode aus dem Javaprozess auf dem Server aufrufen.
Geht das irgendwie?

VG


----------



## ARadauer (27. Mrz 2008)

kollege von mir hat mir mal erzählt das er webservices über j2me aufruft... in die richtung könntest du mal nachforschen


----------



## Ansics (27. Mrz 2008)

Hat dein Kollege das dann über WAP gemacht? Denn das möchte ich grade nicht. Auf dem Handy soll nicht nen WAP Browser auf sein, sondern nen selbstprogrammiertes Midlet ... In dem Midelt möchte ich dann z.B. schreiben:

Server.machWat();

oder halt so ähnlich


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

Naja. aber irgendeine Verbindung brauchst du ja nach Draußen...
Ob jetzt WAP, GPRS und wie se alle heißen... Oder willst da mit nem Kabel zum Rechner und dann zum Server????


----------



## ARadauer (27. Mrz 2008)

wap hat gar nix mit gprs zu tun. gprs ist eine datenübertragsungstechnologie und wap ist ein übertragungs protokoll.

ich denk er hat einen webservice aus einem midle ausgerufen. könnte aber auch eine symbian anwendung gewesen sein. 
ansonsten könntest einfach einen http request senden... hab da ein beispiel zuhause...


----------



## ARadauer (27. Mrz 2008)

aja genau, so könntest du zb ein servelt aufrufen.....


http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/J2ME/Jargoneer.htm


----------



## ice-breaker (27. Mrz 2008)

neija du kannst dir ja eine Klasse Server basteln, mit verschiedenen Methoden und Parametern, im Hintergrund ruft diese Klasse dann Daten auf einem Server mit GPRS auf, aber das ist ja egal, in deinem Fall operierst du nur mit einem Objekt und bekommst von diesem auch Daten zurück.
Eben ein komplett vereinfachtes RMI (Remote Method Invocation)


----------



## Ansics (27. Mrz 2008)

Das hilft mir auf jedenfall weiter. Ich danke euch!


----------

